# Next Week- Yellowstone



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Next week we leave for Yellowstone.







It'll be our first trip out of state and more than 2 hours away from home. Its about a 12 hour drive for us. Are there any extra precautions with the TT that we should take for a longer trip? TIA!

Jeni


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't forget your rods. Hope you have a blast(and cast).

John


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

JimO said:


> Next week we leave for Yellowstone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time! We spent a week there this past June. It was awesome! As far as any extra precautions, check the lug nuts and make sure they are not too tight or too loose. Also check the air pressure in the tires and their overall condition. Oh, don't forget to check the spare too. Give the same once over to your tow vehicle as well. Fluid levels, tire pressure, spare tire, battery water level...I guess this list could get pretty long.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Yellowstone NP. Sooo much to see. Since you asked I will raise a small caution flag about camping in bear country. We were there in summer of '06 and did NOT see any bears. So the ranger's rules are working. I would add an extra box of those hand wipes to help clean up (hands and stuff) around mealtimes. And a little bleach on the parks camp table wount hurt either. ( you never know 'bout the last camper.







) Main thing is to keep food odors off of the TT. The fire pit is a good place to dump the last of a cup of coffe and the like. but you probably do that anyway.









ok I'll get off the soapbox now.

Have a great time.

Scott


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Be sure to take pictures and let us know how it goes!!! Have fun, travel safe!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Be sure to take pictures and let us know how it goes!!! Have fun, travel safe!


X2!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Have a great trip and be careful let us know how wonderful your trip was 
willie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I wanna go tooooooooo!

Have a great trip! Once you do your pre-trip inspection....and re-check all the same stuff at each stop.....pay attention to what's going on, on the road around you and RELAX! The adventure starts when you close up the house and get in the TV!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a great time! Yellowstone is an awesome experience. And it could be frosty, so take warm clothes.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ya'll are so lucky......We spent a few weeks there in 06', it is the most beautiful place we have ever been. I'd still be there if I could have convinced my DW. We are headed back in 09' and I am counting the days. We stayed at the KOA in West Yellowstone, really a neat place. Take care, soak it all in and take plenty of pic's.

Kirk


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

ntputter17 said:


> Ya'll are so lucky......We spent a few weeks there in 06', it is the most beautiful place we have ever been. I'd still be there if I could have convinced my DW. We are headed back in 09' and I am counting the days. We stayed at the KOA in West Yellowstone, really a neat place. Take care, soak it all in and take plenty of pic's.
> 
> Kirk


Thats where we're staying. I've read some awesome reviews on it. We thought it sounded kid friendly and fun.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Our last trip to Yellowstone was at the end of September and it is a great time to be there. The Elk were in rut so we got to see a lot of royal bulls trying to heard the cows. We did not see any Bears, the ranger said that the strict rules have kept them away but the bear numbers are still the same. I think the bear numbers are way down and they don't want to admit it. Now they have a Bison problem, they are everywhere some times a pain when they clog up the roads. When I was a kid there were bears at every bend in the road. It is one of the most beautiful parks and we can't wait to do another vacation there.

Hope you have a great time there.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

JimO said:


> Ya'll are so lucky......We spent a few weeks there in 06', it is the most beautiful place we have ever been. I'd still be there if I could have convinced my DW. We are headed back in 09' and I am counting the days. We stayed at the KOA in West Yellowstone, really a neat place. Take care, soak it all in and take plenty of pic's.
> 
> Kirk


Thats where we're staying. I've read some awesome reviews on it. We thought it sounded kid friendly and fun.
[/quote]

They have a very nice indoor heated pool, bike rentals, fudge, mini golf, a game room, fudge, ice cream, fudge....well, you get the picture. Beautiful views as well. Just a great campground. Try the Bison burgers or the grilled trout at the outdoor cafe, they were both good. Plenty of shopping (trinkets) and things to do in West Yellowstone itself. A very nice little town. This should be a good time to be there, no crowds. We really had a great time.........

Kirk


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I met my wife in YP when we both worked there as college students in the summer of 1969 (the summer of the first moon landing, Woodstock, and the Manson murders). We've been back a couple of times, enjoyed ourselves and have very fond memories of the Park. Be aware that this is late in the season, and it's not impossible to run into a snow storm at the higher elevations (Mt. Washington).

The truth about the bears in YP: in 1969 when we worked there, we would see bears on the road and even in the campgrounds. Bear jams held up traffic all the time.

Why? Because bears are fairly smart animals. Before the 1970's the government dumped garbage rounded up in the park into garbage dumps located within the park. This allowed bears to associate garbage, which provided these animals with food, with humans. Now that this antiquainted practice has been halted for over 30 years, there are no bears remaining that still could equate garbage with humans. Sure, the rangers educating the visiting public about the dangers of leaving food or food scents around their campsites or vehicles has helped, but nothing worked as well as closing the garbage dumps within the park.

The last couple of times I went through the park there we no more bear jams, these were replaced with buffalo jams, and to a lesser extent, moose jams. I haven't seen a bear in YP since 1969.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

raynardo said:


> I haven't seen a bear in YP since 1969.


Here's a picture of a mama grizzly and her two cubs from June 2006.







We were lucky and saw these bears along the road between Mammoth Springs and Old Faithful. Yes, I used the telephoto lens on my camera to take the picture from the edge of the road, not messing around getting that close to a mama grizzly bear and her cubs.


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Wow, great pics!! You guys are adding to my excitement. I'm a Colorado native, so we're pretty careful with layering the clothes and being prepared for just about any weather. Plus I LOVE SNOW. (I'm sure DH has a different opinion since he'll be driving.) I just wish we could stay longer, we'll only be there a week.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> I haven't seen a bear in YP since 1969.


Here's a picture of a mama grizzly and her two cubs from June 2006.







We were lucky and saw these bears along the road between Mammoth Springs and Old Faithful. Yes, I used the telephoto lens on my camera to take the picture from the edge of the road, not messing around getting that close to a mama grizzly bear and her cubs.









[/quote]

Wow great picture, glad you had a telephoto, I would not want to get that close to a Griz. Black bears don't scare me but Grizzlies scare the hell out of me.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

The KOA is ok, I guess, but if you don't stay in the park - you miss some things. I believe there is much more fraternization with other campers, from all over the world, in the park CG's. That, and it's a 42 mile round trip from Madison Junction to the KOA and back.

Bridge Bay (yuck) closes 9/16, Canyon 9/9, Grant 9/23, Madison 10/28, Fishing Bridge 9/30, Indian Creek 9/17, Lewis Lake 11/4, Mammoth open all year, Norris, Pebble Creek, and Tower Falls on 9/24, and Slough Creek on 10/31.

A lot of the facilities start closing last week. Check here:

http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/ocd_...#CP_JUMP_127548

We've been visiting since 1975, every chance - including twice this year. In '84, I worked there as water and wastewater treatment plant operator in the south district (West thumb to south entrance). Yep, another one of those accursed government jobs.

Have a super time!

Sluggo


----------

